# andro 100 poppers



## BcHawk_99 (Mar 12, 2002)

my friend is taking these poppers from pinnacle and i wanted to know if he was spending his 100 bucks foolishly.100 canadian that is.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2002)

How old is he?

Is he seeing any results?

Personally, I would not spend $100 on a pro-hormone, I would by whey, creatine and glutamine.


----------



## Mule (Mar 12, 2002)

I remember a thing on dateline (NBC) that said Pinnacle didnot even have 20% of what they said.


----------



## Lightman009 (Mar 13, 2002)

Is Andro not recommended for beginners?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Lightman009 *_
> Is Andro not recommended for beginners?



It's not recommended for males under 30 years of age.


----------



## BcHawk_99 (Mar 13, 2002)

he is 31 years old.and 6 foot 4 weighing in at 226 pounds.


----------



## Lightman009 (Mar 13, 2002)

ok


----------



## the ripper (Mar 13, 2002)

andro is crazy!!! i tried andro a couple of years ago.  DAMN that stuff is strong a little too strong 4 me.  the FIRST time i tried  andro i increased my max bench of about 15lbs.  this stuff gives u an incredible pump.  as the weeks went by i grew stronger and stronger.  i stopped taking it because i became agressive and was always getting pissed of 4 stupid things.  i paid 50$ 4 mine (40 tablets)in canada. never take more than 2 before a workout


----------



## big_lou (Mar 15, 2002)

true! this stuff does work, for me it did great, but I too found myself getting irritated for the stupidest things. Cycling it is always good.


----------



## CJMAJOR (May 9, 2002)

Well guys its been awhile since i have been able to post here though I do look through here every week. I know this is an old thread but i recently bought some pinnacle andro poppers and I had a couple questions before I start taking them. Is it okay to take these with creatine and glutamine? Also how many did you take before your workout? It says 1-2 but I figured i would start off with one. Also do you take these on your days off that you don't train? Some people have told me yes some people have told me no. Thanks for your help. Also if anyone else has tried these lately please reply with your results. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2002)

You should take them every day, preferably 2-3 times per day if you want them to be effective.

I have never taken that brand,  but oral pro-hormones only elevate T levels for a couple of hours, thus taking them 3 times per day increases their effectiveness. (unless there has been some scientific advances that I am not privy to!)


----------



## ZECH (May 9, 2002)

Recent studies show that all andro products are crap! You would have to take almost a whole bottle to get enough in your bloodstream to do any good(when it passes through the liver it is broken down). New products like the 1-test(Sauce, Mag10, 1-ad) do work and are very effective! I would spend my money on these and forget all the andro's!


----------



## Arnold (May 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Recent studies show that all andro products are crap! You would have to take almost a whole bottle to get enough in your bloodstream to do any good(when it passes through the liver it is broken down). New products like the 1-test(Sauce, Mag10, 1-ad) do work and are very effective! I would spend my money on these and forget all the andro's!



okay, but he said that he already purchased them!


----------



## ZECH (May 9, 2002)

Oh well.......take em anyway! Can't hurt!


----------



## CJMAJOR (May 9, 2002)

oK THANKS


----------



## average joe (May 13, 2002)

Could someone tell me why Andro is not recommended for men under 30


----------



## ZECH (May 13, 2002)

Supposedly, after men reach 30 and over their natural t-levels drop off! Pro-hormones were suppose to replenish this with their products in order to have the supply to build muscles as you did when you were say 20. But unfortunately, these products get filtered out by the liver and only minute traces get into your bloodstream. Anyone younger should still have all the natural test they should need to build muscle. When you supplement with andro products it suppresses your natural t production.


----------



## Robboe (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Oh well.......take em anyway! Can't hurt!




Actually, they can.

Prohormones usually have more side effects than positive effects.


----------



## ZECH (May 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CD....I didn't mean they didn't have side effects.....I meant It in a sense as to gaining size.....or strength.
PS...care to expand on the side effects issue????


----------



## Robboe (May 13, 2002)

Oh yeah, i wasn't dismissing your post man. But they can have more harm than good.

The idea behind them is that they are precursors to test, or will eventually be converted to test in the body. Only problem is that this doesn't happen. I'm sure there's studies showing that there's a higher %age of it converted to oestrogen than test.

The FDA  or govenment or whoever controls these types of things had tests done a few years ago testing to see how effective these thigns were. If they noticed any significant increases in muscle mass then they wouldn't be legally sold. The studies showed that prohormones were in fact crap and are thus legal.

The only reason the 1-tests and such are legal is cause of a loop hole, and the fact that they are in fact hormones and not hormone precursors.


----------

